# Some Recent Work



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Just some things I've completed. 

37" x 11" maximum depth live edge walnut shelf with cherry rails.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Live edge walnut two drawer shelf. QS white oak drawer fronts, rosewood pulls, sliding dovetail rails. 

47" x 9 1/2" to 11" deep.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Cherry coffee table


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice work but not really digging all the exposed fasteners at all. That one thing ruined it for me.

('cept for the Coffee Table - THAT was pure awesomeness) :yes:


Would have been relatively easy to hide the fasteners on the first floating shelf in MY opinion. Where you have the 2 'cleats' under the actual shelf you could have had them dovetailed to where the shelf and cleats slide into and lock in place on the board attached to the wall and hid the fasteners that actually hold THAT part to the wall by placing them in the dovetail recesses on that board. The fasteners would have been covered once the shelf and cleats were slid into place... 

The one with drawers would have been even easier to hide ALL the fasteners on just by simply putting all the fasteners behind the drawer boxes.

I am NOT 'knocking' on your work here brother. Just offering some advice as to how to make it even more awesome that it already is. The exposed screws / bolts just don't do your work justice.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Nice work but not really digging all the exposed fasteners at all. That one thing ruined it for me.
> 
> ('cept for the Coffee Table - THAT was pure awesomeness) :yes:
> 
> ...


like the walnut plugs i send them out with...

these don't hang forever in my place, they are for sale


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

gideon said:


> like the walnut plugs i send them out with...
> 
> these don't hang forever in my place, they are for sale


 
I thought about plugs...

But those still 'show' and make removal a pain if one ever 'needs' to move things. 

Again - You did some *very* fine woodworking there. Meant NO disrespect in any way by offering advice as to how to make it better.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

That cherry coffee table is gorgeous. I'd be happy to have that in my home!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Always been a big fan of cherry and walnut. My two favorite woods.
Nice work.

For some reason, the cherry coffee table seems devoid of the reddish color I normally see in cherry. I have some pieces here that came from Tenn Tim, that are so red they are redder than redwood.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That’s a well designed table! I like the cherry.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice work. Loving all the live edge.


----------



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

I really like the live edge wall shelf with the drawers. It's well balanced and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work.I especially like the 2 drawer shelf.Alway loved doing live edge pieces .They just never sold real well in this area which is a shame because I had a friend that had a portable mill and a solar.Picked up some real nice pieces of wood from him over the years.Some of my favorite wood he used to have was honey locust.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

OnealWoodworking said:


> ......
> Would have been relatively easy to hide the fasteners on the first floating shelf in MY opinion. Where you have the 2 'cleats' under the actual shelf you could have had them dovetailed to where the shelf and cleats slide into and lock in place on the board attached to the wall and hid the fasteners that actually hold THAT part to the wall by placing them in the dovetail recesses on that board. The fasteners would have been covered once the shelf and cleats were slid into place...


Nice work, I love natural edge furniture...one of a kind.

About the quote; I need to do something like that. The vertical dovetails one the piece fastened to the wall would be 'stopped dovetails' and not go all the way through the bottom? Right? Then those shelf supports or cleat as you call them would have a dovetail that mated with ones in the top? Right?

And to the OP, how did you fasten your legs on the coffee table? Simple M&T or something else?

Thanks


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

djg said:


> Nice work, I love natural edge furniture...one of a kind.
> 
> *About the quote; I need to do something like that. The vertical dovetails one the piece fastened to the wall would be 'stopped dovetails' and not go all the way through the bottom? Right? Then those shelf supports or cleat as you call them would have a dovetail that mated with ones in the top? Right?*
> 
> ...


Correct. 

You really would not be able to 'see' anything unusual like that.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

djg said:


> Nice work, I love natural edge furniture...one of a kind.
> 
> About the quote; I need to do something like that. The vertical dovetails one the piece fastened to the wall would be 'stopped dovetails' and not go all the way through the bottom? Right? Then those shelf supports or cleat as you call them would have a dovetail that mated with ones in the top? Right?
> 
> ...


My dovetail rails go all the way through and cut off into a dadoe in the cleat. 

Legs on the table are vertical m&t into hefty rails.


----------



## Muzzy17is (Sep 14, 2014)

Pretty work buddy. Like the originality.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

All very nice work. Great job.

Red


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the look of those. Good visual design.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Great work man. I always like seeing your creations.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent work! Way to go.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Originality goes to the people who figured it out, passed it down and to those who show what they've learned allowing us to be inspired. All just a continuous stream.


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow beautiful work man. Love it.

What kind of finish did you use on the cherry coffee table? Looks great!


----------

